# Govt. to require car back seats for children starting February 2, 2021



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Jan 31, 2021 
SOURCE: Govt. to require car back seats for children starting February 2

One of my wife's nieces is 12 years old, 5ft tall. No way she can fit in a childs carseat in the article. LOL


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Hey_Joe said:


> Jan 31, 2021
> SOURCE: Govt. to require car back seats for children starting February 2
> 
> One of my wife's nieces is 12 years old, 5ft tall. No way she can fit in a childs carseat in the article. LOL
> ...


At 5' tall according to the law she would not be required to use the car-seat.

Chuck


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bidrod said:


> At 5' tall according to the law she would not be required to use the car-seat.
> 
> Chuck


Correct, by 1 inch though. She also has nieces 4' 11' & below who are 12 and below. Difficult to visualize them fitting in a child seat.

_Mandatory Use of Child Restraint System in Motor Vehicles._ It shall be unlawful for the driver of a covered vehicle not to properly secure at all times a child, in a child restraint system while the engine is running or transporting such child on any road, street or highway unless the child is at least one hundred fifty (150) centimeters or fifty-nine (59) inches in height (4' 11")

SOURCE: Republic Act No. 11229


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Hey_Joe said:


> driver of a *covered* vehicle


 So at UNcovered vehicle as at the back of a piclup there is no safety demand at all...?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> So at UNcovered vehicle as at the back of a piclup there is no safety demand at all...?


Is that not covered by the act not covered by a roof.


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

We stuff like 15 people in a vehicle designed for 7 all the time. These rules must be meant for Manila as I have never seen anyone enforce a traffic law in 5 years where I am at.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

No mention of baby capsules?
I think given the pandemic and economic situation here for many citizens, this above act and like the new LTO registration requirements, probably others, will weigh heavily on the pockets of many that are more concerned with putting food on the table and wondering how they can afford to re register their car and now this. Pretty heartless in my opinion given the acceptability of children and babies shoe horned onto motor bikes with no helmets.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Gary D said:


> Is that not covered by the act not covered by a roof.


 Can be a bit covered by a "canopy" but not at all pickups. 
Plus there are rather many "Owner jeeps" without roof except for the two front seats, but people sit at the back.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Lunkan said:


> Can be a bit covered by a "canopy" but not at all pickups.
> Plus there are rather many "Owner jeeps" without roof except for the two front seats, but people sit at the back.


It doesn't matter if the vehicle has a roof, canopy or nothing if it's a private vehicle it's covered by Republican Act 11229.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Implementation of child car seat law postponed


The Department of Transportation has deferred implementation of Republic Act 11229 or the Child Safety in Motor Vehicles Act as the Land Transportation Office finalizes enforcement guidelines for the law.




www.philstar.com


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Well spotted Chuck, makes sense to me given the pandemic and economic hardships even though they say they are still sorting out the finer details,,,,,,,,, and they were going to bring this new R.A. back in March 2020 and still ironing out the bugs? 

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Discussions also what about Taxis,, Trikes, etc.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Can you translate Joe? Ben is not here. My reading of the Republican act is for privately owned vehicles hence me saying "bias" in a previous post that was inadvertently removed. As said motorbikes etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

bigpearl said:


> Can you translate Joe? Ben is not here. My reading of the Republican act is for privately owned vehicles hence me saying "bias" in a previous post that was inadvertently removed. As said motorbikes etc.
> 
> Cheers, Steve.


When boarding a bus, tnvs, jeep taxi, tricycle do you also need a booster seat? When commuting on their own or are they provided by public vehicles.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

I read it has now been postponed for 6 months.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Gary D said:


> I read it has now been postponed for 6 months.


Yes as Chuck (bidrod) posted and only my opinion things like this and the new LTO changes/anything else should be put on hold that will add further pain and financial burdens to struggling families until a semblance of normality returns to not only the Philippines but all.
The people in these offices have good and secure jobs but seem to forget where the world is now, perhaps trying to justify their position?

As said OMO and a little bit of empathy goes a long way.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

It's much safer for children to sit in backseat of a car WITHOUT todler seat, than sit at the back of a motorbike. So how are they thinking? 


Gary D said:


> It doesn't matter if the vehicle has a roof, canopy or nothing if it's a private vehicle it's covered by Republican Act 11229.


 Oh you ment like that  OK.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just read that the LTO is considering requiring child seats in jeepneys. When I told my wife she just laughed and said things about the government that I (as a visitor to this fine country) will not repeat ha ha


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I just read that the LTO is considering requiring child seats in jeepneys. When I told my wife she just laughed and said things about the government that I (as a visitor to this fine country) will not repeat ha ha


Ditto Tukaram, most days.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Tukaram said:


> I just read that the LTO is considering requiring child seats in jeepneys. When I told my wife she just laughed and said things about the government that I (as a visitor to this fine country) will not repeat ha ha


Child seats require seat belts to secure them. It's going to be interesting how this develops.

*Section 4.* _Mandatory Use of Seat Belts._ — For their own safety, the driver and front seat passengers of a public or private motor vehicle are required to wear or use their seat belt devices while inside a vehicle of running engine on any road or thoroughfare: Provided, That for private vehicles, *except for jeeps, jeepneys, vans, buses *and such other private vehicles as may be determined in the Implementing Rules and Regulations (IRR), front and back seat passengers are likewise required to use their seat belt devices at all times. 

SOURCE: R.A. 8750


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Is this another people power moment? That took too long. Some w*nkers don't see the big picture.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Implementation of the car seat law and the mandatory inspection vehicles has now been stopped. 
Personally i think the mandatory inspection of vehicles was a good idea. 

Duterte stops implementation of Child Car Seat law, mandatory inspection of vehicles (msn.com) 

President Rodrigo Duterte has ordered the stoppage of the implementation of the Child Car Seat law and the mandatory private motor vehicle inspection, presidential spokesperson Harry Roque Jr. said Thursday.
“Iyan po ang desisyon ng Presidente, binalanse po niya dahil nga sa pinagdadaanan na krisis na COVID-19,” Roque said during a Palace briefing.
The Department of Transportation earlier announced the deferment of the Child Car Seat law mandating restraint systems for children below 12 years old in private motor vehicles due to pending guidelines on how to implement it amid the COVID-19 pandemic.
Automotive industry organizations estimate the cost of each child car seat at P3,000 to as much as P30,000.
Reacting to the President's decision, Deputy Speaker Rufus Rodriguez said the deferment would still require the enactment of a new legislation. 
He also hailed Duterte's decision over the matter.
"It’s Congress that passed the law requiring child car seats, and it’s Congress that can suspend its implementation," Rodriguez said in a statement.
On Wednesday, House Committee on Transportation Edgar Sarmiento said they would pass a bill that will defer the enforcement of the law.
Meanwhile, senators have also called for the scrapping of the roll out of 138 private motor vehicle inspection centers (PMVIC) nationwide which would have imposed an inspection fee of P1,800 from vehicles weighing 4,500 kilograms or less.
If the vehicle fails the test, it will be required to undergo necessary repairs and taken back to the private inspection centers where the motorist is charged an additional P900 reinspection fee to obtain clearance.
Senators Grace Poe and Ralph Recto questioned the integrity of the scheme, citing that the public should not be further burdened by regulatory measures with questionable procedures, exorbitant fees with doubtful effectiveness, and implementation of policies without proper public consultation.*— with Anna Felicia Bajo/AOL/RSJ, GMA News*
This article Duterte stops implementation of Child Car Seat law, mandatory inspection of vehicles was originally published in GMA News Online.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice to see some common sense finally.

Cheers, Steve.


----------

